# Where will your gsd spend Thanksgiving?



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Where will your gsd spend Thanksgiving this year?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we're having 10 people over for dinner.
our dog will be in the house with us.
our house is small. our dog is well behaved
when guest are here. he can walk around everyone.
once we serve dinner we'll ask he to go to his bed
or he can lay down in the hallway which is out of the way.
he doesn't ask for food when we're eating.


----------



## emilyk042987 (Apr 5, 2009)

Parents are in Europe so not only do I have my dog but I have their 3 dogs. No one will be coming over just me and all these animals (7 right now).


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

At my parents house with us...we'll travel up Wed afternoon and come back Saturday. The critters are all a big part of Turkey Day, Anna is so ready to go play with Rebel and Duncan snoozes in the family room while everyone watches football! 

Then we put the tree up Saturday!!


----------



## Tom_T (Oct 29, 2009)

Our 4 month old Maggie will accompany my wife and me to our son's family home this Thanksgiving. Our grandchildren are dying to see her. In fact I think the kids are more excided to see her than either us............. Maggie, loves children and people in general.

We wish everyone a very happy Thanksgiving.......

Tom, Carol and Maggie


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Going to family for the day, bringing Sigurd with us as we have to head to Canada the same day for 2 days. He'll come with us for that too. He always comes with us as long as we're not eating at a restaurant.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Our pups will be home with us being their usual turkey selves!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We will be with my family on Thanksgiving day. They have dog aggression, so Bison will be at home with Moose.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

at my sisters about 50 miles away.On holidays when I really want to chill out-relax if Jake not welcome I don't go.He is welcome and likes to go except for crazy fence fighting dogs next door.Also sis has cat who although Jake can be a critterer he seems to respect the kitty home turf-very careful about keeping things safe however.Lucky fenced yard and indoor cat and dogger who likes outdoor NEW space to check out.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DebbiegOur pups will be home with us being their usual turkey selves!










The only turkey in our house is one of our cats, who is better known as Neely, our psycho (turkey) kitty.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dogs will be at home. I will be at my parents. But I live four miles away from my parents, so I can go back and forth easily. I baked them a turkey last week, and have another in the fridge thawing to bake for them this week, just so no one thinks they will be neglected.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

All the dogs will be here at the house in NC while Dennis and I drive a few hours away to his mom's house for dinner.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We will all be at home... We are having a family dinner with my parents, siblings, and my sister's husband and his guide dog Murphy. Oh, and all the cats of course.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, I am in Iraq so I won't be home for Thansgiving. Joe is going to a friend's for dinner so I guess the dogs will be staying home. I usually have a dinner so this is a first time the dogs won't get some lean turkey.


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

I chose at home, but technically they will be at my parent's house, lol. Soo...oh man, there will be a total of 9 dogs over at my parent's for Thanksgiving! Their five dogs, and my four.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Kathy- I hope you are doing well. Too bad you won't be home for Thanksgiving. Happy Thanksgiving! 

My dogs will be at my house with me, then I'm walking next door to my parents for Thanksgiving dinner and the dogs will stay home. 

Courtney


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They will be at home in their crates. We will be a few miles away at my grandpa's apartment.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

At home, with us.

It's just mom and I this year, so we'll spend the day playing with the boys, pigging out and napping. In other words, the boys' idea of the perfect day. lol. 

Our boys are two of the things we're most thankful for, so it only seems appropriate that the day will pretty much revolve around them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

at home probably driving my mil crazy)))))) Just having my mom, sister, mil, nephew, and a couple of friends, everyone except my mil are dog lovers, and of course the dogs just gravitate to HER and bug her to death LOL...Love it, she doesn't stay to long :LOL


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: VonKromeHausKathy- I hope you are doing well. Too bad you won't be home for Thanksgiving. Happy Thanksgiving!


Ditto, Happy Turkey Day, Kathy!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Sadly, Phoenix will be staying at a kennel this year. We will be with BF's family this year (we switch holidays each year w/ our families) and his mother had a stem cell transplant a few months ago. Phoenix was welcome to come, but we decided not to take any chances w/ his mom and her compromised immune system. 

Will be tough being away from both family and my boy for the holiday. I hope my BF realizes the sacrafices I make for him and his family!!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

We are spending Thanksgiving at my son's home in a nearby town. I would love to take Heidi, but have decided to take my lab only because there will be several other dogs there and not sure Heidi would do well with the situation.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

We will all watch TV and drink Coffee in the morning, harrass the sheep







midmorning, shower (with them OUTSIDE the shower







) and then head off to the relative house where you have to take your shoes off at the front door









The puppers will be snug and warm at my house waiting for me with the doggybags I am bringing home









On Friday we have a private lesson set up with our new trainer














and lunch after (No Turkey







)

And off course I have all 4 days off









Life is good

We also want to say "Thank You" to all in the Armed Forces


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

After DH and the pups gets done plowing the new snow we got last night, us and the pups will all be going over to my Dad's for Turkey dinner and football.

Sure beats last Thanksgiving which was spent in the hospital with DH having emergency surgery to take out his artificial hip which was infected.


----------

